# easy safety flag



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got a" $4 orange flag with 4"bungee cord" from k mart....the one designed for looping over a plank off the back of a ute....I tuck it on the side of my bum bag belt ...n whip it onto a top runner of a spare rod sticking outa a rod holder behind me...hey presto-instant safety flag....
n don't forget my old tip of ripping off some red/white construction site cheap plastic murder crime scene tape..n roll it up and store it in your floatation vest pocket for ease of use/lack of room..2 foot of it tied to the top of a rod also makes a quick flag to help visibility


----------

